
Xkcd: Customer Rewards - denzil_correa
https://xkcd.com/2006/
======
agumonkey
I find the personal data fad frightening. Not because of privacy, but because
it seems that business may have reached the point where they can only grab
breadcrumbs to 'improve' this way.

------
ezoe
In Japan, now we have a service which pay you 10 yen for every photo of
receipt paper you have.

The reality is even weirder than comics.

------
jzl
The phone number is an easy one. You never give them your real phone number. I
use an old number to which I add 1 to each of the last 4 digits. That way when
I don't have the card I can still remember what phone number to punch in.

~~~
dual_basis
I once heard that Jenny's number (8675309) in your local area code is almost
always in these rewards card databases. I've tried it on occasion, never had
it fail, and it always makes the checkout person smile.

~~~
jzl
Going to try this!

------
ThorinJacobs
I'm always surprised that this isn't more widely known. Why else would stores
have rewards programs?

~~~
thefifthsetpin
I just assumed it was because people would rather pay $20 and be told that
they saved $3.26 on their $23.26 bill than be told that their bill came out to
$20.

I'm really not sure what information I'm giving up by scanning a barcode on a
card that the store gave me. Obviously they can use that to record my
purchasing history, but they can do that anyway through a myriad of other
techniques.

~~~
Terretta
Once upon a time purchases were cash, so no transaction history.

